
GM Super Cruise only free for three years - arunbahl
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/08/always-read-the-fine-print-gm-super-cruise-only-free-for-three-years/
======
core-questions
I cannot, for the life of me, fathom wanting this feature.

1\. I don't want to pay a damned subscription for functionality in a product
that I have already purchased at great cost. It should be all-in, once, and
done.

2\. Why would I want a "self-driving" function that still requires that I keep
my hands on the wheel and my eyes on the road? What does it mean that the
system disengages if I look away? Doesn't that mean it's going to potentially
do a stupid thing right at the very worst moment? If I look away when the
system is bringing me around a gentle highway curve at 100 km/hr, will it all
of a sudden just straighten out like as though I had let go of the wheel?

It's all so immature and so pointless. I'd way sooner just have a more
comfortable seat inside the car and more adjustments for the steering wheel,
etc. so that long trips are more comfortable.

~~~
Someone
“1. I don't want to pay a damned subscription for functionality in a product
that I have already purchased“

Did you ever buy a television or a smartphone? Both become more powerful if
you also buy a subscription. Why would it matter whether that subscription is
from the company selling you the object?

“2. Why would I want a "self-driving" function that still requires that I keep
my hands on the wheel and my eyes on the road?”

Because its better than nothing and the best you can get at the moment?

~~~
core-questions
> Did you ever buy a television or a smartphone?

Are you seriously comparing these communications / content consumption
devices, which rely on external service to be functional whatsoever, with an
automobile, which has heretofore been a self-contained device with the
exception of energy input?

> Because its better than nothing and the best you can get at the moment?

It's not better than nothing. Cruise control is barely better than nothing,
and sometimes is more hassle than it's worth. This feature and most lane-
following features seem gimmicky and unpredictable to the point where most
good drivers probably use them seldomly.

~~~
Someone
Like a phone or tv network, this requires a network and continuous
development. It isn’t weird that companies want to be paid for those future
investments by a subscription, rather than a lump sum at time of the sale of
the car.

Also, “barely better than nothing” is better than nothing. Whether it’s
something you want to pay for is up to each individual. Luckily, this car
manufacturer gives you that option (after 3 years)

